# Forum > News > OC News >  DDoS and HTTP Flooding are Illegal (even when your from Denmark)

## Matt

MaXe from TehUnkwon (lame spelling) has launched an attack on MMOwned.. He blamed D3Scene on the recent attacks, but now we are able to trace it back to him... he believes it is an Open War.. an Open War is when both sides know about it.. Unfortunately I just found out that he and his 'Crew' call themselves AH-NIN.. but basically their all members banned from MMOwned.. *leaving names out of this* who use tools widely available on the internet to attempt to Brute force, DoS, and attack the site.

Unforunately for them.. MMOwned does take logs and I have hired a company to report each of the IP addresses for their crimes.. Some brute forcing.. Some DoS. I know DoS won't work if your on a Proxy so some of these newbs are going to get banned from their ISP..

*You have been warned.

I would also like to note that the "open war" is not my words but the words of the attacker.. We are not asking our members to attack them or their site in anyway.
*

----------


## Dragon[Sky]

I am not taking a role in this war, nor I am anymore associated with Teh Unkwon.

----------


## Demonkunga

Finally Matt. Good job. No more database errors from now on, hopefully.  :Wink:

----------


## lag

I seriously can't understand how you can be so stupid as to get banned from MMOwned... it boggles my mind.



..but then again packing peanuts boggle my mind as well.

----------


## treyska

gah, what jerks.

i'm glad that you're taking matters into the hands of a company who can actually do something about it. are you thinking about legal action?

also, are you saying that every unkwon member has been IP banned from mmowned?
cause i've seen quite a few innocents who have done their best to contribute some quality stuff to the site.. IMO it just so happens that they have a membership to both.

----------


## Puff

Yeah its good your finally taking action Matt (Y)

----------


## lag

> Yeah its good your finally taking action Matt (Y)


Eh I'm pretty sure he's been taken action for some time, but you can only do so much before the fook with you from another direction...

----------


## Conflag

> ..but then again packing peanuts boggle my mind as well.


Those damned peanuts! Anyway, The stupidity runs deep in them. I'm glad to see we're getting revenge...*drools* I love revenge...

----------


## Errage

How idiotic do you have to be to think

"Well darn, I screwed up bad and broke the rules and got banned. I'm angry for facing consequences. LET'S DO ILLEGAL STUFF TO THEM LOLOLOLOLOLOL"

----------


## Hallowsend

They deserve every little thing that comes to em'. Dhey deserve more than every little thing that comes to them. At least they should be original with there tools instead of ones widly known...

----------


## kohoved

*Re: DDoS and HTTP Flooding are Illegal (even when your from Denmark)

why shouldnt it be illegal for us from denmark? 

i really hope we will found out this (war) lol.
anything we as members can do to help you? 
 

*

----------


## Nadromar

Aahh! thats why my friends account got banned, cuz he tryed to get on mmowned and it was alwase server is busy or sumthin and then he got banned, poor him ^^ hes innocent

----------


## Glynbeard

Good job Matt, <3. Thanks for keeping everyone safe once again.

/feels protected

----------


## Acespades

I'm guessing you got their Ip range banned?

MaXe wrote this also this means he is getting in. Proxy i'm guessing.




> Since Matt was so kind to write this, we will do the same.
> 
> I will also look into MY logs as i have logs of everything and then anyone who
> has tried to hack the site or DDoS'd it will be reported to the right authorities.
> 
> And since i already got a few hard proofs then we'll see who gets furthest.
> 
> 
> ~ MaXe

----------


## jzf

Why just report their IP. Why not just investigate their IP address and use public service lawyers to go after them. Get someone in denmark to do it :P

----------


## shadowbladex

You can report people to cybercrime.gov for such crimes.

----------


## Followup

Well this is quite complicating i have a friend at law school and i told him about this so he will give me a ring when he finds about more info.
But here is the over view.

*Matt (MMOWNED)* _MaXe from TehUnkwon (lame spelling) has launched an attack on MMOwned.. He blamed D3Scene on the recent attacks, but now we are able to trace it back to him... he believes it is an Open War.. an Open War is when both sides know about it.. Unfortunately I just found out that he and his 'Crew' call themselves AH-NIN.. but basically their all members banned from MMOwned.. *leaving names out of this* who use tools widely available on the internet to attempt to Brute force, DoS, and attack the site. Unfortunately for them.. MMOwned does take logs and I have hired a company to report each of the IP addresses for their crimes.. Some brute forcing.. Some DoS. I know DoS won't work if your on a Proxy so some of these newbs are going to get banned from their ISP..
You have been warned._ 
*
Maxe(TEHUNKWON)*
Since Matt was so kind to write this, we will do the same.
I will also look into MY logs as i have logs of everything and then anyone who
has tried to hack the site or DDoS'd it will be reported to the right authorities.

And since i already got a few hard proofs then we'll see who gets furthest.


~ MaXe


So in my decision your both dobbing each other in with out you both knowing it (No Offence).

----------


## Demonkunga

rawrz.. nvm

----------


## Troh

So that was the database errors... Anyway GJ Matt 1-0 to MMOwned!

----------


## 2dgreengiant

well im becoming gd friends with oen of their members hes going to register me an account on their site, ill stay on htere n be kool for a bit n try n get mod or sommint awesome XD or ill just post virus's etc

----------


## Equ1N0X

> ..but then again packing peanuts boggle my mind as well.


Dagnabit! I always wonder how they seal the packages, i was told it was sonic vibrqations, but i couldnt close a bag with my sonic toothbrush.




> *DDoS and HTTP Flooding are Illegal (even when your from Denmark)*


*

*Not illegal in USA if you know how...

And open War? isnt that a little Anticlimactic? its the internet for God's sake. and if they pack lawyers against us, we're gonna have to do something about that....*Pulls out a bloodied cleaver, and sets it on fire*

----------


## sleepybilly

Well that explains why i kept getting mad about the stupid errors happy to know they are all banned..

----------


## Le Froid

Nice taking action  :Big Grin:

----------


## Acespades

> well im becoming gd friends with oen of their members hes going to register me an account on their site, ill stay on htere n be kool for a bit n try n get mod or sommint awesome XD or ill just post virus's etc


You know they can read this and if registration is closed you will stick out.

----------


## Octagon

I was gonna say something like 


> Just in case you wanted their site/person computers hacked.... I have contacts =P 
> DO NOT pm me if you are not Matt


But matt doesn't want any involvement which seems the safer and maturer options.

Oh and do not pm me about hacking, unless of course, you are matt

----------


## uawili

> well im becoming gd friends with oen of their members hes going to register me an account on their site, ill stay on htere n be kool for a bit n try n get mod or sommint awesome XD or ill just post virus's etc



lets hope that you didnt use the same user name for both...0.o

also a applaud matt in trying to stay as far out of this as possible...

----------


## Fault

Matt, use this btw Internet Crime Complaint Center (IC3)

----------


## Drathnar

> Matt, use this btw Internet Crime Complaint Center (IC3)


Honestly i don't agree.. hes just a kid he don't need to be going to jail.. plus the normal process (for attacks on non sensitive data) is contact their isp they will try to deal with the problem then if that fails and they don't do their job then write a complaint to ic3

----------


## lag

Kids need to go to jail, just like anyone else who breaks a crime. I've gotten my self out of many a tight jam as a kid, but if I would have gone to jail it would have been well deserved. Just IMHO.

Besides, who cares if a kid goes to Jail. At 18 your record is cleaned and your good to go.

----------


## tommobob

i ohnestly have no idea what you guys are talkings aboots ive only beens on dis websites for aboots 1-2 weeks so im just gonna leave it and Gl with what eva you guys are doing but GL anyway matt

P.S please dont do this 2 me :banned:



noob in progress

----------


## Itachiwolf

This really isn't anything to worry about, just some attention-seeking youth caught up in the romance of the media-glorified "computer hacking wars" that will never happen. If he posed any significant threat to mmowned or affiliates, you wouldn't know an attack was taking place until it was too late. He's probably trying some stupid shit that a google search for "vBulletin® Version 3.6.8 exploits" would turn up (or milw0rm exploits, if he had ever done anything of the sort before).

DDoS is a pretty crude attack, IMO an XSS attack would've been his best bet (I haven't really checked the site for vulnerabilities, but most sites have them).

As for brute forcing, was he just trying to BF an admin account?

Kids these days -.-

----------


## Marlo

trying to BF accounts on mmowned is just like walking upto matt and asking for a ban. You are locked out after 5 turns AND your ip is reported to us for doing it ^^

----------


## R4mbo | Mr. R

DEATH and Reallife VIOLENCE works against hackers! If someone identifies him, please release all personal informations!
(he should know what he risks...)

----------


## Gothian

Im a member of d3scene too, wtf is this about >.< I knew I should have never joined that MMowned wannabe site, they even have the same theme >.<

----------


## Virosyphon

> Honestly i don't agree.. hes just a kid he don't need to be going to jail.. plus the normal process (for attacks on non sensitive data) is contact their isp they will try to deal with the problem then if that fails and they don't do their job then write a complaint to ic3


 
just to let you idiots know. MaXe(the person who matt is talking about) is older then matt. matt is the ****ing kid, MaXe is an adult.

----------


## Flying Piggy

> just to let you idiots know. MaXe(the person who matt is talking about) is older then matt. matt is the ****ing kid, MaXe is an adult.


Just to let you know, you're now banned :banned:
Oh and I'm 23 years old, that makes me older than both Matt and MaXe, but it also proves that being older doesn't always meen being more mature.
Have fun playing MaXe's meat flute.

----------


## Democides

um, you said you got their ip's right? wnna post'em real quick?

----------


## Kuiren

> um, you said you got their ip's right? wnna post'em real quick?


mhm, I don't think Matt would like people taking this into their own hands.

----------


## Dragon[Sky]

> just to let you idiots know. MaXe(the person who matt is talking about) is older then matt. matt is the ****ing kid, MaXe is an adult.


Ages? Yes.
Maturity? Hell no!

----------


## Bane.

*A good amount of members are older than matt...But not too close to as mature sometimes.. xP*

----------


## GanjalfTheGreen

> just to let you idiots know. MaXe(the person who matt is talking about) is older then matt. matt is the ****ing kid, MaXe is an adult.



He might not be a kid but he is certainly acting like one... :banned:

----------


## DNoob

Yeah he's just sooo immature cause he &quot;rushes decissions&quot;, and because he gets accused for hacking people and websites, and lets not forget all the rumours there is about him. He's also so immature due to he might have a big ego and due to he doesn't give a sh*t. But Idi Amin was immature as well then, cause he had a big ego and did terrible things as well. Napoleon was also immature due to he just invaded a lot of countries. Hitler was immature due to he was racist against jews and started a world war. Just live with that not every person on the internet wants to use advanced words in conversations when speaking short and clearly is preferable for some individuals simply due to it's faster and easyere to maintain a friendly or unfriendly conversation. Last but not least MMOwned is also very very mature, well everyone can see that right? Cause everyone that is mature, speaks like if they were born in the 60-70'ies and also used formalised speaking, in normal conversations that should just be non-formalised. Also spelling really good is also a sign of maturity apparently now, it's impressing how fast you can be mature if you can just spell really good like our own DragonSky, and also know how to speak formalised. So from now on, i think everybody should speak like they did in the 1950's cause everyone is then mature right away. There's a thing called "The Right to Speech", maybe it's "The Right to Speak", and that clearly states anyone can speak like they want to, and people shouldn't judge other people on the way how they speak nor how they look, or what their hobbies are. Take f.ex. just because a person might like german rap, just like MaXe, then he's out of nowhere a Nazi? It's really amazing how such a small thing just automatic goes from music to being nazi. I could of course go on forever, but it would be with no purpose. (wall of text crits you for unknown damage)

----------


## Errage

> Yeah he's just sooo immature cause he &quot;rushes decissions&quot;, and because he gets accused for hacking people and websites, and lets not forget all the rumours there is about him. He's also so immature due to he might have a big ego and due to he doesn't give a sh*t. But Idi Amin was immature as well then, cause he had a big ego and did terrible things as well. Napoleon was also immature due to he just invaded a lot of countries. Hitler was immature due to he was racist against jews and started a world war. Just live with that not every person on the internet wants to use advanced words in conversations when speaking short and clearly is preferable for some individuals simply due to it's faster and easyere to maintain a friendly or unfriendly conversation. Last but not least MMOwned is also very very mature, well everyone can see that right? Cause everyone that is mature, speaks like if they were born in the 60-70'ies and also used formalised speaking, in normal conversations that should just be non-formalised. Also spelling really good is also a sign of maturity apparently now, it's impressing how fast you can be mature if you can just spell really good like our own DragonSky, and also know how to speak formalised. So from now on, i think everybody should speak like they did in the 1950's cause everyone is then mature right away. There's a thing called "The Right to Speech", maybe it's "The Right to Speak", and that clearly states anyone can speak like they want to, and people shouldn't judge other people on the way how they speak nor how they look, or what their hobbies are. Take f.ex. just because a person might like german rap, just like MaXe, then he's out of nowhere a Nazi? It's really amazing how such a small thing just automatic goes from music to being nazi. I could of course go on forever, but it would be with no purpose. (wall of text crits you for unknown damage)


 
Your english often does show your maturity level (Excluding those who don't have English as a first language) because chances are you are more knowledgable, and are more willing to really think things out before acting. 

People who have horrible, near unintelligible writing are often very immature, and resort to calling people:

-A variety of different names, all basically 'Gay'
-Noob / n00b
-Retard

And that's pretty well it. They don't think things out, and get themselves banned, then complain for being banned, as if they did nothing wrong.

Most people who complain about being banned completely deserved it. The discussions about Blizzard banning people for using programs and bots like Glider, wall hacks, etc. sadden me, of COURSE you got banned, you did something against the rules, which you agree to every time you download a patch.

My point is: Immaturity gets you nowhere.

----------


## Dragon[Sky]

Fine, a few words at MaXe.
I left because you wanted me to. Aren't you happy? I haven't given up anything of value you've told me.
I am sure you won't believe me but.../care?
I had no other choice.
I tried, and failed, you know very well.
And yes, I am involved in this so called, "war", whether I like it or not. You forced me.
I have nothing personal against you, I have better things to do than hate on you. I am just severely disappointed by you, and I despise you somewhat, but I cannot hate you, after all, I've learnt too much of you.
Have a nice day. : )

~Regards, Dragon[Sky]

----------


## Drathnar

> Not very clever either, and to think you're more safe while being on wireless is not 
> very clever my dear super good spelling and extreme well formalised dragonsky.


erm I would suggest you refrain from threatening her...

on a side note Just let bygones be bygones its all in the past now and use what you know to benefit others and yourself malicious attacks and actions are not only detrimental to those you attack but also to yourself.. I have a good idea of your skill level. while not the greatest you might wish to pursue a career in the iss field and do what you love to do legally you have the skillset to do that.. why screw it up with childish antics..

edit.. And i have no use for your IP, as i said before i do not nor will i ever maliciously attack anyone.. I just told ds that it indeed was yours and thats the end of it.. I just really think that you have potential and you should use it for good things instead of throwing it away on stupid stuff.. hell i make 115k a year at my current job as well as a good 80-100k consulting.. and I am not that old.. your what 20? get a good job use what you know to benefit, get an iss degree if you need to (depends on the company that hires you).. It's a great field to be in don't fek it up by doing illegal shit... :P

----------


## Dragon[Sky]

> Oooh don't be so lieable to me DragonSky  *waves from drathnars mainframe* hehe jk 
> 
> You see, telling my friends aka what you call minions, to do things against me is not
> very friendly, nor is it not caring about what is going on.  
> 
> Also telling the people i speak with to say stupid things to me, is another desperate 
> action from you just to get me frustrated, but don't worry i already got a fix for that:
> /ignore dragonsky  
> 
> ...


You do treat people like minions.
Once upon a time, while I still moderated your site, I became power hungry.
I became harsh, blind by power. Just like you.
People told me, I realised my position, thought about it, got myself out of it.
As for giving out your IP address...you port scanned me. I wanted to know what am I at. Drathnar seemed to be the perfect choice when it comes to security and protection, so I asked him. 
Oh, and I'm not on wireless, sorry.
At the 'rifk' part...you gotta admit it's hilarious, I don't even understand why it frustrates you so much, but it's damn funny...did you see my rifk compilation?
I do not judge people's maturity by speech either, but by actions.
And yes, I cannot hack you nor I ever said I will or I can. Where did you come up with that?
Love you  :Wink:

----------


## Me > U

@ Drathnar -> I am already under a new education focusing on IT-Solutions and Network Security. (cause i need papers on what i can do)

@ DragonSky -> And who is it i treat like a minion? No one i know on my site
says i treat them like minions of what i know, i've asked quite a lot now, 
just to be sure as i think my rules are fine for that kind of <br /> community.

Your recent convo's with my so called "minions" as you call them, and i 
would just prefer to call them my friends, is mainly just lame conversations 
about how bad i am, and that i am behind all evil that might <br /> happen to mmowned. Yes it's really amazing.

Also, on your homenetwork you're on a router, and then when u get outside,
that router network, the most likely option is you're on wireless.

Yes i've had stories as well but it would lead nowhere hehe <br><br>
(don't think just because u use BlackIce that you're safe , you should 
have listened more when i tried to teach you some basics)

~ MaXe # 

PS: For the rifk part, you know i don't see why people has to spell a word wrong, 
by intention, it's just plain stupid and doesn't go well in a logic mind.

----------


## Drathnar

lol html tags.. anyways.. dude seriously stop threatening people.. you know as well as i do that she wouldn't stand a chance against you.. and if i wanted to i could turn her network into fort knox (look it up if u don't know what it is).. but why?

i mean cmon what does threatening someone.. with attacks do for you? or even performing them on people who know little to nothing about security.. where is the challenge in that? where is the achievement in that? So you hacked a lil girl's pc (yes she is smart, but still a little girl).. I just don't get it why can't you let the past be the past forget about it move on and learn from the experiences to better yourself

----------


## Conflag

> @ Drathnar -> I am already under a new education focusing on IT-Solutions and Network Security. (cause i need papers on what i can do)
> 
> @ DragonSky -> And who is it i treat like a minion? No one i know on my site
> says i treat them like minions of what i know, i've asked quite a lot now, 
> just to be sure as i think my rules are fine for that kind of <br /> community.
> 
> Your recent convo's with my so called "minions" as you call them, and i 
> would just prefer to call them my friends, is mainly just lame conversations 
> about how bad i am, and that i am behind all evil that might <br /> happen to mmowned. Yes it's really amazing.
> ...


Stop wasting our time, We know you have no life, but could you please try and find something to do other than make multiple accounts to try and start flamewars?

----------


## Conflag

> Drathnar, the reason why i had to use html tags for making space is just a reason you might know of 
> (Conflag STOP banning me ffs this is a NON FLAMING CONVERSATION)
> 
> Well yes you have something going on there Drathnar, but basicly yes i am
> just pissed off the way she has tried to make my members leak and so on
> and also make them try to annoy me. (it was fun blocking them tho)
> 
> Also, another problem is f.ex. giving ip's, chatlogs, and so on out to parts 
> that really shouldn't have received them at any time. Of course, i already 
> ...



I'd prefer to keep banning you, You were perma banned because you weren't wanted on this site anymore. You're like a cockroach...You just don't go away..

----------


## Dragon[Sky]

Why don't you talk to me on Xfire so we can settle this?

----------


## Errage

It rather amuses me when you make multiple usernames, including usernames to insult others, or state that you're somehow better than others because computers somehow make you so great, and question your immaturity.

----------


## Dragon[Sky]

> @ DragonSky -> What is there to settle? Just stop rushing all this up by asking my members what i am doing, stop telling them to say stupid words to me, stop trying to cyber with them, and ffs LET the PAST be PAST. VW is Gone, realise it.


Oh, there is. Plenty.
The cyber part confused me, I don't cyber with anyone. Lol.
AND!
VW IS NOT GONE!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Conflag

> @ Confag -> Yes i can be a really good friend, or a disease that will never go away.


From what i've heard, You're not a very good friend  :Smile:  Now, GTFO.

----------


## Democides

it seems to me im missing ALOT of history

----------


## Conflag

> it seems to me im missing ALOT of history



Not really, Just ignore it  :Big Grin:

----------


## Flying Piggy

> lol html tags.. anyways.. dude seriously stop threatening people.. you know as well as i do that she wouldn't stand a chance against you.. and if i wanted to i could turn her network into fort knox (look it up if u don't know what it is).. but why?
> 
> i mean cmon what does threatening someone.. with attacks do for you? or even performing them on people who know little to nothing about security.. where is the challenge in that? where is the achievement in that? So you hacked a lil girl's pc (yes she is smart, but still a little girl).. I just don't get it why can't you let the past be the past forget about it move on and learn from the experiences to better yourself


Trust me when i say this, MaXe has little to no skills of his own.
All he can do is read a public guide, download a few apps with a "Hack Now" button, and then pretend to be a 1337 HaXXoR.
The sad thing is that some people actually believe that he is skilled, which makes me lol.

Just an example: 

```
11:33:55 PM Piggy: well, my FTP port and HTTP ports are open lol
11:34:05 PM Piggy: so i'm pretty open to hacking
11:34:25 PM Piggy: although only a good hacker could get in my UNIX system
11:34:33 PM Piggy: even with opne ports
11:34:37 PM Piggy: *open
11:34:54 PM MaXe: wtf
11:34:57 PM MaXe: Unix system?
11:35:04 PM MaXe: Why aren't you on Mac?
11:35:11 PM Piggy: yep
11:35:12 PM MaXe: and why do you have FTP and port 80 open ?
11:35:23 PM MaXe: there's no idea in having such services running
11:35:27 PM MaXe: if you're not hosting a webserver
11:35:27 PM Piggy: Mac OS X runs on UNIX
11:35:36 PM MaXe: but eh
11:35:36 PM Piggy: didn't you know?
11:35:44 PM MaXe: hmm
11:35:54 PM MaXe: i actually heard they changed something in the X (10) version
11:36:02 PM MaXe: that you could do a lot more
11:36:14 PM Piggy: i am running a server btw
```

Ok so please tell me what kind of hacker doesn't even know that Mac OS X runs on UNIX.
I mean seriously, a half decent hacker would at least not shout around that he/she is a hacker.

The truth is, its sad to see a young man waste hes already crappy life to just pretend to know about hacking and get in trouble for using illegal tools on other peoples computers.
But I know that you're a slightly "special" person MaXe, I mean only a "special" kid would compare themselves to Napoleon or Hitler.
Google the definition of "special kids" if you don't understand what i just said.

I would also like to add that DS advertised your IP only after you illegally port scanned her router.
So stop being such a drama queen MaXe and take your ban like a man instead of crying all the time like this.

And heres another little bit of truth:
Nobody cares for you.
Nobody in their right mind would want to talk to you.
Haven't you noticed how its always you who go to people, but nobody comes to you?
Thats because you suck, and you fail at just about everything you do.

I also find it funny when you say "I may come back", as if people cared, nobody wants you here in the first place, but like Conflag said, you just keep coming back.
Don't you get it? We don't want you here.
We don't even want to hear from you.
And if you hack someone, which i doubt you can unless they have about a few thousand ports open, nobody cares about it anyway, so why the f*ck do you keep bragging about shit that nobody cares about.
You're just wasting your time and everybody elses.


So basically, what I'm getting at is...

Nobody cares about you.
Nobody wants to talk to you.
Nobody cares what you do.
Go away.

----------


## Obama

yea. good thing hes gone

----------


## Nidhogg,

> yea. good thing hes gone


....for now.

----------


## Gothian

this thread is funny  :Smile:

----------


## MaXe Back in da Hiz House

I'm a homosexual who has no life, and I'm proud of it.
I also sometimes feel attracted to goats.

----------


## 2dgreengiant

> I'm a homosexual who has no life, and I'm proud of it.
> I also sometimes feel attracted to goats.


so u should be

----------


## Dragon[Sky]

> I'm a homosexual who has no life, and I'm proud of it.
> I also sometimes feel attracted to goats.


I believe you.
Oh, and also, I am a "mentally challenged girl about how real life is".  :Wink:

----------


## Pullefjun

This thread was funny to read.
Also, I now know what a port scan is! \o/

----------


## Functions

Lawl... You dont know how to hack... Pff SQL injection all the way, routers you just packet sniff when connecting to the TCP or udp if its udp ur good to go tell the person that made it nice job

----------


## pencilbox

Did we drop any good loot during the raep? I didnt notice.

----------


## ZLau

We gun hax dis sh1t. HAHAHA!!!!!!

btw pools closed

----------


## r00tman

Anybody knows who are the attackers?

----------


## cydial

lol, dos, lol

----------


## ImTheEnd

He´s such a Fool....

If he thinks it´s funny to destroy other peoples Work... poor , poor , Guy....

Maybe his Classmates ( Yes... I think hes about 7 years old.... in his mind hes about 2 ) punsh him all the time......



i only want to say to you.....


YOU ARE JUST A LITTLE BABY THAT GET RAPED ALL THE TIME FROM HIS GRANDPA!
And you are a n00b.




The End...

----------


## 1337one

:Stick Out Tongue: eppersdance:

----------


## kate1

Thanks matt, you are a good admin ^^

----------


## Demonkunga

This thread is old and dead and should be terminated.

----------


## GunMan

These kids need to go outside a little more often.. Making a crew for it.. Lol?

Glad you gonna get them banned from their ISP.

----------


## Notahax

Those were good guys! What happend to them?

----------


## wowpanda

LOL while waiting to hear back from Matt I saw this thread instead! I got a warning email back in Jan that someone was trying to login as me and failed 5 times. The IP address is from some EU country (maybe Sweden but I need to make sure).

At the time my password is kind of short, so maybe that is why my thread and my account was totally gone instead of just been marked as baned? But why I didn't see any tool that I can use to delete myself?

----------


## marick626

Lol, I just read threw the tehunkwon forums, all if not most of the stuff they talk about is matt and mmowned. They really suck lol. :wave:

----------


## mAdlax

Good Job how you take care of this. =)

----------


## Dragon[Sky]

Omg stop posting in this thread. -_-

----------


## wowpanda

OK this is to confirm that I was not banned but hacked and deleted :-)

----------


## X-Root

You're banned and deleted..

----------

